

SpockFS – An HTTP-based network filesystem - unbit
https://github.com/unbit/spockfs

======
lsaferite
As a totally honest question, what about WebDAV is so bad that you'll never
touch it and instead wen this route?

~~~
unbit
Seeing it from the perspective of a network filesystem (WebDAV by itself is a
lot more, albeit afaik has never been used seriously as an authoring tool) it
is a bit over-engineered, but the real problem (expecially when dealing with
CardDAV and CalDAV) is the clients/servers inter-operation, as it looks like
no-one is able to respect the RFCs (check the amount of hacks the radicale
project or davvy needed to make OSX clients happy, or the differences between
lightning, korganizer and so on). So the reason is that my patience ended :)

------
blueflow
I really like that it gets along without XML. I don't like that it ends with a
lot of new methods and headers.

Unrelated: Have you ever looked into the 9P protocol? I'd wonder if one can
tunnel that through http, too.

~~~
unbit
POSIX has lot of methods, i did not found a more HTTP-compliant way to deal
with it. If you have ideas feel free to expose them, i would be really happy
to simplify the specs.

Regarding 9P, SpockFS is a fork of the 9spock project (unfortunately my
company still did not released the sources, albeit the github repository is
opened), and personally i think 9p is the currently best protocol available
for sharing filesystems. Unfortunately the linux client is a bit weak as it
does not manage disconnections/reconnections (once you lose the connection
with the server you have to remount it)

------
ChuckMcM
Looks like fun. Back when "object stores" were all the rage this kind of layer
was embedded in the network switch. My favorite flavor of that is one where
you do erasure codes across a collection of services resulting in storage
systems that look like more generic network traffic. Of course these days you
would say "Why do I keep getting these weird mime encoded 512 byte blocks
posted on my timeline Facebook?"

------
alexchamberlain
XML used to be the in thing; now it seems to be HTTP. Will we look back in 5
years time and despise that too?

~~~
warble
for the record, I've always hated XML.

~~~
anonbanker
I hated XML when it was on vinyl.

